# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  سؤال للدكتوره شيماء

## اسراء الماحى

ازيك يا دكتوره شيماء يارب تكونى بخير وسلامة ياريت حضرتك تعرفينى بحل هذه القضية لان أنا بجد             احترت اذا كانت جريمة نصب ام جريمة خيانة امانة ...                                                              اشترى (أ) سيارة جديدة من معرض الزهور للسيارات وذلك بغرض استخدامها (تاكسى بالقاهرة) ، وقد اتفق فى عقد شراء السيارة على دفع نصف ثمنها مقدما والباقى على اقساط شهرية لمدة ثلاث سنوات بعد شهرين من تاريخ الشراء أعاد (أ) التاكسى الى معرض السيارات لعمل صيانة به ، الا أن (ب) صاحب المعرض رفض اعادة السيارة التاكسى الى (أ) لتعثره فى دفع قسطين من باقى الثمن المستحق عليه .   هل ارتكب (ب) جريمة بامتناعه عن اعادة التاكسى الى (أ) .

----------


## كريم المصرى

*السلام عليكم يا استاذة اسراء ممكن اسألك سؤال 
هو حضرتك تقربى للاستاذ الدكتور حسين الماحى - القانون التجارى - وعميد حقوق المنصورة سابقا ؟؟*

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

> ازيك يا دكتوره شيماء يارب تكونى بخير وسلامة ياريت حضرتك تعرفينى بحل هذه القضية لان أنا بجد             احترت اذا كانت جريمة نصب ام جريمة خيانة امانة ...                                                              اشترى (أ) سيارة جديدة من معرض الزهور للسيارات وذلك بغرض استخدامها (تاكسى بالقاهرة) ، وقد اتفق فى عقد شراء السيارة على دفع نصف ثمنها مقدما والباقى على اقساط شهرية لمدة ثلاث سنوات بعد شهرين من تاريخ الشراء أعاد (أ) التاكسى الى معرض السيارات لعمل صيانة به ، الا أن (ب) صاحب المعرض رفض اعادة السيارة التاكسى الى (أ) لتعثره فى دفع قسطين من باقى الثمن المستحق عليه .   هل ارتكب (ب) جريمة بامتناعه عن اعادة التاكسى الى (أ) .


الجريمة خيانة امانة

----------


## حسني سالم

*كل من جريمة النصب وخيانة الأمانة من جرائم الاعتداء علي الاموال المنقولة . وهناك مفترضان اوليان لنستطيع ان نلج الي اركان جريمة خيانة الأمانة , اولهما ان نكون بصدد عقد من عقود الأمانة الواردة بالمادة 341 عقوبات - والمفروض ان يكون ذلك العقد مكتوبا كي يتسنى للقاضي تكييفه , وما اذا كان احد عقود الامانة ام انه عقد يخرج عن نطاق التجريم - وثانيهما أن يستلم الجاني هذا المال , وواقعة استلام المال غالبا ما تكون سابقة لتحرير العقد لانه يقر بالعقد انه استلم المال المبين بالعقد علي سبيل الامانة , فواقعة الاستلام تكون سابقة , وهي ايضا واقعة مادية بمعنى انه يجوز اثباتها ونفيها بكافة طرق الاثبات المقررة قانونا . فإذا وجدنا هذين المفترضين نستطيع ان نبحث فيما بعد عما اذا كان الركن المادي للجريمة قد تحقق من عدمه - والتمثل في فعل الاستيلاء علي المال او اختلاسه او تبديده - فضلا عن ضرورة توافر القصد الجنائي وهو هنا قصد عام اي علم وارادة ولا يتطلب المشرع قصدا خاصا , وإن كان بعد فقهاء القانون قالوا بوجود قصد خاص مثل المرحوم الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني فقد ذهب الي القول بضرورة توافر قصد خاص وهو نية تغيير الحيازة الناقصة للمال الي حيازة كاملة .

أما جريمة النصب , فيشترط أن يكون الجاني قد استعمل احدي الطرق الاحتيالية الواردة علي سبيل الحصر في القانون , والتي من شأنها أن توقع المجني عليه في غلط فيسلم ماله طواعية الي الجاني , ولابد ان يستعين الجاني بالغير او بأوراق تؤكد صدق كذبه وادعائه , اما الكذب المجرد فإنه لا تنهض به وحده جريمة النصب , مهما بالغ الجاني في كذبه او حلف بأغلظ الايمان .

لما كان ما سبق , وكان صاحب المعرض لم يستخدم أيا من الطرق الاحتيالية , فإن جريمة النصب تكون مستبعدة , فضلا عن وجود عقد بيع بينهما والتزامات تعاقدية مما يؤكد انتفاء اركان جريمة النصب . أما جريمة خيانة الامانة فهي غير متوافرة ايضا , لأن استلام صاحب المعرض للسيارة لم يكن بناء علي عقد من عقود الامانة - مع شدة غرابة الفرض المعروض لان معرض السيارات لا يقوم باصلاح السيارات اذا اصابها عطب - ناهينا عن ان السيارة مازالت في ملك صاحب المعرض لانه لم ينقل ملكيتها بعد الي المشتري فمازال يحتفظ بحق الملكية , لكن ما حدث هو محض اخلال بالالتزامات التعاقدية بين الطرفين , ومن ثم فإن المشتري يستطيع ان يرفع علي صاحب المعرض دعوى مدنية يلزمه فيها بتسليم المبيع اليه , ومن حق صاحب المعرض ان يوجه دعوى فرعية بفسخ عقد البيع لتقاعس المشتري عن دفع الثمن مع التعويض ان كان له مقتضى , ويتناضلان امام المحكمة .*

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## Ahmed211

شكراً علي المشاركة ..

----------

